# What is this Gucci worth?



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm interested in finding out what this Gucci is worth today. My wife seems to think it was around $1200 new a long time ago. The model is 1800L. What do you think?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: About 50 USD, tops.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it solid gold? If so it's worth the scrap price which is really high right now. It very tough to determine what something is worth on the internet. Check eBay for completed auctions to get a good idea of value.


----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

No I don't think it is solid. just plated. There is someone on ebay trying to get close to $500 for it but they don't have any offers yet. Really, 50 tops? Any reason?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: It's old, beat up, quartz, plated womens timepiece and there's no market for them. A dime a dozen really applies.


Hillcrest said:


> No I don't think it is solid. just plated. There is someone on ebay trying to get close to $500 for it but they don't have any offers yet. Really, 50 tops? Any reason?


----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: It's old, beat up, quartz, plated womens timepiece and there's no market for them. A dime a dozen really applies.


 Hey Watchbreath, feel like helping me write up an ad ;-) I appreciate your honesty. Hopefully I can find someone of a differing opinion out there that can appreciate a well-made quartz timepiece. Really, does everyone agree that this is now only worth 50 bucks! I know some things can really depreciate but that's really hard for me to believe.

I guess I get that there is no market for them. If you were going to buy a fashion watch you would probably want to get something that is actually in fashion.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Gucci for what they are, I use sell them and I sold a 
bunch.


Hillcrest said:


> Hey Watchbreath, feel like helping me write up an ad ;-) I appreciate your honesty. Hopefully I can find someone of a differing opinion out there that can appreciate a well-made quartz timepiece. Really, does everyone agree that this is now only worth 50 bucks! I know some things can really depreciate but that's really hard for me to believe.
> 
> I guess I get that there is no market for them. If you were going to buy a fashion watch you would probably want to get something that is actually in fashion.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Hillcrest said:


> I know some things can really depreciate but that's really hard for me to believe.
> 
> I guess I get that there is no market for them. If you were going to buy a fashion watch you would probably want to get something that is actually in fashion.


It's really more subjective. What value one person places on an item versus what someone else does depends on the person's preferences and their beliefs at the time. That said, the watch looks pretty good for its condition and might get a little more for it money on bay~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## louboutin (Jul 29, 2010)

good 
it is so beautiful
it is must Expensive


----------



## dave38 (Mar 17, 2010)

It's worth whatever anyone is willing to pay for it ! But just because it costs x amount in the shop doesn't mean it has any intrinsic value. Its a run of the mill quartz designer watch sold for the name... if I was to sell it at the market I would be lucky to get ten pound note for it, but on eBay you might get a few girls who would be happy to pay more, so if you are going to sell it then would put it on eBay. If you go to ebay and search for Gucci watch then click on completed listings then you can see what similar items sold for recently. Its a funny market...some havent even sold at 99p while others sold for £80..so guess its all about the design.


----------

